# Pattern for hat and button scarf...



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

For all the ladies asking me for the BUTTON SCARF PATTERN...Here it is...xxx
Using chunky wool and size 7mm needles cast on 49sts.
K2, p2 to end on EVERY ROW.
Continue till scarf measures approx. 33 ins.
Cast off.

HAT PATTERN.
Using chunky wool and size 4mm needles cast on 61 sts loosely.
1st row. (right side) K1, * P1, K1. Rep from * to end.
2nd row. P1,* K1, P1 . Rep from * to end.
Rep these 2 rows for 5cm ending with a 2nd rib row..
Change to size 6mm needles
Commence shaping. 

!st row.* K5, inc. in next st. rep from * to last st, K1.
2nd and every foll alt row P.
3rd row.* K6 inc. in next st rep. from * to last st. K1
5th row * K7 inc in next st, rep from * to last st K1.
7th row. * K8 inc in next st rep from * to last st K1.
9th row * K9 inc in next st . rep from * to last st K1
11th row. * K10 inc in next st. rep from * to last st. K1
12th row. P
121sts now on needle
Next row K.
Next row P.
Do another 12 rows in st. st.

SHAPE CROWN.
1ST row.* K10 K2 tog . Rep from * to last st K1
2nd and every foll alt row P
3row * K9 K2tog rep from * to last st K1.
Continue dec as set working 1st less between dec on every foll alt row until 11 sts remain.
Break off yarn. Thread through remaining sts , draw up and fasten off
MAKE UP
Join back seam.

BUTTONS.
Use 1 LARGE button and I SMALL button and sew together. This enables the scarf button to be placed wherever you need it without having to make a buttonhole...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! Beautiful work..


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

I really like your yarn, what is it? 
I don't understand about the buttons, are they sewn together through the scarf, one on each side?
pretty button too.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for sending the pattern. I had tried to download it and couldn't, so I really appreciate your efforts on our behalves!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks..I have this bookmarked!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I couldn't get the download either so many thanks for taking the trouble for us


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> I really like your yarn, what is it?
> I don't understand about the buttons, are they sewn together through the scarf, one on each side?
> pretty button too.


I understand it to mean that the big button on the outside is for decoration,and that the little button can be forced through the scarf stitches at any point.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for putting the pattern here. Love the
hat and scarf. Tried to download and couldn't. DH tried on
his computer also. Printed out what was typed in the other
topic and that wasn't too good. But this one came out just
right. Thanks again for posting your lovely pattern.
Happy Holidays


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. This goes into my To Do list for me! I love your color choice. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Thank you so much for putting the pattern here. Love the
> hat and scarf. Tried to download and couldn't. DH tried on
> his computer also. Printed out what was typed in the other
> topic and that wasn't too good. But this one came out just
> ...


Try to " copy " the section you want & then pasting it in a letter to yourself. In your mail, click " compose " then paste... wahla!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for this lovely pattern. Your set is stunning. What yarn did you use?


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I just did as the above post said and thanks so much for this suggestion.Thanks also isaacsnan for the lovely pattern,Happy knitting to all.


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I put the scarf pattern in My Favorites. I can click and get the pattern when I am ready to knit it. I love buttons. this will be fun. thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for pattern Had problems printing it but in the end sent it to a zipped folder and it printed out fine.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Just a quick thanks for you for giving us the pattern. Very beautiful


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Your button idea had me thinking for a minute there! Then I realized what a great idea it was!! Thanks for posting it and I will be sure to use it. Loved the colors and how the pattern behaved on the hat!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Your hat and button scarf are lovely!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I had trouble with the other download and posts.. This one
I got. Sorry to confuse you. Really like the pattern and 
I thank you so much for posting it so many different ways
until we finally all got it I think.


----------



## dora64 (May 16, 2012)

Thank you so much, really like the yarn. It really makes the scarf and hat shine. I want to say Merry Christmas to all, but especially to smoses, one of my knitting and quilting friends.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern! What yummy, luscious yarn you used to make the hat and button scarf. Merry Christmas. :-D


----------



## Melina2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks very much. Appreciate it. Merry Christmas.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern I now have another pattern on my do list.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, it printed out just fine for me


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing this pattern, and I too would like to know what yarn you used.
Merry Christmas


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Wonderful Set!! I was able to copy & paste it - thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

thank you very much for sharing your pattern for the hat and scarf.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your pattern...I'm saving it for after the holidays.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Truly appreciate you sharing the patterns for both the hat and the scarf. You are a blessing and your creations are beautiful. Thank you and may you have a JOYFUL season.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very lovely colour combination you chose for both the hat and scarf. Will keep the pattern in mind for when I want a short scarf. Thank you for posting your pattern.


----------



## SONNIEGIRL (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful work, and beautiful yarn. What kind of yarn did you use for this set?

Sonniegirl


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR WORK AND THANKS FOR THE PATTERN XXXX


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

SONNIEGIRL said:


> Beautiful work, and beautiful yarn. What kind of yarn did you use for this set?
> 
> Sonniegirl


The yarn is by James Brett and it is called Marble Chunky....xx


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

marrow said:


> I like the pattern, how much wool do you need,and how do I save the pattern? Cheers and Merry Christmas. Marrow.


I used 200gms of Marble Chunky wool...I think if you copy and paste the pattern it should be ok...xx


----------



## lorraineteaneck (Jul 3, 2012)

I think your button idea is brillant. Thank You
Lorraineteaneck


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Found this lovely yarn on line. May substitute with yarn from my stash though. The pattern is beautiful. Thank you again for sharing... :thumbup:


----------



## cathync (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks for the Pattern


----------

